# 2 Interstate 6 Volts Nearly New Batteries For $145; P/u In Baltimore



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Saw this on Craigslist if anyone is interested;
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/rvs/1463189676.html

Eric


----------

